# First Trout on UDS



## dcb5739 (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally used the UDS for something other than pork. Trout season opened yesterday, and the wife and i caught 6 today. All I did was cleaned the fish leaving the skin on, seasoned the cavity with my basic rib rub and some butter. Drum temp 200 to 225 over Humphery lump with some maple and hickory chunks. Took an hour and 15 minutes to get to 145 on the thickest part of the fish, came out much better than grilling them wrapped in foil. Sorry there are no photos, was too hungry to wait


----------

